# Light but reliable bottle cages?



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

I am turning into a weight weenie!!!

Looking for bottle cages that are below 30g and will not break the bank!!!

King Ti cages might be an option, but I'm the Ti look is not for me. Plus I need something that will not eject my bottle mid race!!!

Balckburn Slick might be an option...anything else?


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

you can't beat this


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow a 65 euro bottle cage. I just order a bunch, whenever I order a Chinese frame. They're like $8 each and they are usually pretty good. I usually have about 7 buddies who want them too, so I just order a pile.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*They now have them on Amazon*

As long as you don't need them immediately:

http://www.amazon.com/ICAN-Carbon-Cycling-Lightweight-Aluminium/dp/B00UN66JS8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1455212590&sr=8-3&keywords=ican


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the Carbonworks bottle cage and it is very stiff . Instead of layering the carbon flat like a lot of other lightweight cages (which makes them flex) the carbon is rolled to stiffen up the cage to hold the bottle better . When you first get it you have to give it a few goes with the bottle to open it slightly though .


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I dislike the ones with the small "finger" at the bottom, I've snapped them off before.

I've benn using the Blackburns for quite some time, no problems. Never weighed one but claimed weight of 30g -

Blackburn Camber UD Carbon Bottle Cage - REI.com


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Specy Rib Cages are v. secure and the carbon version should be light enough.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

20g, if you can get over the Giant branding. Your bottle will not fall out of this however hard you ride.

Buy Giant Airway Pro 1 Carbon Water Bottle Cage at Tredz Bikes. £21.15 with free UK delivery


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

For a second I thought you put Spicy Rib Cages :lol:!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Arundel Dave-O

Bought on recommendation a few years back and never dropped a bottle since.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I realize it lacks the carbon bling but CatEye lists their well regarded plastic one @ 29 grams and it's only 6 bucks.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Arundel Mandible


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Another vote for the Blackburn cages. I started using those because they hold so bottle so well, but also, I've found them to be the easiest to get the bottle back into quickly mid race.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

I went with the Blackburn Slick...23g and cheap!!! Plus, it holds the bottle really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You know, I was thinking of this topic a few weeks ago during a 50-mile race here called Monstercross. Man...the trail was littered bottles in one spot at the base of a rooty DH from ejections. In all the years, I have NEVER lost a bottle...I don't see how its possible with a good cage. Don't skimp for 10g, get a cage that holds your bottle! The Specy Rib Cage is bulletproof.


----------



## UncleMuscles (Mar 20, 2011)

+1 for the Blackburn Slick, I've been using them for a few years and have never dropped a bottle. Cheap, lightweight and effect.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Specy Rib Cages are v. secure and the carbon version should be light enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And oh so Sexy....









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

$36 and only 20g the camber was going for $49

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I have mostly all the lightweight German cages . My fibreglass BTP cage sucks balls (and looks ugly to boot), my BTP side loading cages are good but flexy . My Tune/BTP carbon kevlar (aramid) is way too flexy . The best is the CarbonWorks at 4.5grams . It is very solid and holds the bottle very securely . My best looking cage that I own is the Tune/BTP cage (new version) and looks nicer than the Spesh (IMO) and weighs less . 

Doesn't mean shi* on my main bike as I've removed it !!!


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

karimian5 said:


> My fibreglass BTP cage sucks balls (and looks ugly to boot)


I knew a girl like that, one characteristic almost offset the other.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

MichaelV8V said:


> I knew a girl like that, one characteristic almost offset the other.


:lol::lol::lol::eekster:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Already knowing that the OP got his Blackburn, I'll show what I got motivated by this thread, I'll test it this weekend, even though I had no trouble with my King Cage in holding the bottle I couldn't resist the massive?? loss of weight :thumbsup: 
Light it is, will find out if reliable.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> Already knowing that the OP got his Blackburn, I'll show what I got motivated by this thread, I'll test it this weekend, even though I had no trouble with my King Cage in holding the bottle I couldn't resist the massive?? loss of weight :thumbsup:
> Light it is, will find out if reliable.


Been using that for the last month . When you first put the bottle in it will feel tight . Over time it will loosen slightly but still hold the bottle well . Remember the cage is epoxied onto the base so be careful not to twist it . Also you should be using countersunk bolts as standard bolts will crush the edges of the eyelets .


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Haven't though about the bolts, thanks.
Fixed!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

And sorry for the dusty look of the pic, I didn't have the chance to clean it


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks good to me .


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

That is some serious lightness!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Light and reliable!!! After four days of trail riding, testing the carbonworks bottle cage I can say it works as good as the King cage it substitutes.
Saving weight without sacrificing performance :thumbsup:
Thanks Carlos for starting the thread and diskox for the link


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*Update*

I think I must withdraw a word from my previous statement, light yes, but, not so reliable.
I've endoed a couple of times before and the CarbonCage didn't hold the bottle that well, in fact I lost one. Anyway today I did it again and it finally gave up, it released the bottle and cracked. At closer inspection on the autopsy, it showed a lot of wear, so back to Ti King Cage again.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I've always been wary of those super-light carbon cages.

I'm not a hard-core weight weenie, but I save where I can.
I've stellar performance out of the two Blackburn Slick cages on my road bike (that pretends its a gravel/CX bike). i would trust them on an MTB.

A longtime favorite (for good reason) is the CatEye cage mentioned above. They're pretty homely looking but they're light, cheap and plain WORK. I've had those on my SS for a year and have never lost a bottle. There are no smooth trails where I ride. it's *ALL* miserable chunk.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> I think I must withdraw a word from my previous statement, light yes, but, not so reliable.
> I've endoed a couple of times before and the CarbonCage didn't hold the bottle that well, in fact I lost one. Anyway today I did it again and it finally gave up, it released the bottle and cracked. At closer inspection on the autopsy, it showed a lot of wear, so back to Ti King Cage again.


You should have gone with the 6.5g plastic coated (MTB) version. Mine doesn't show any wear after 2-3 months of use.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> You should have gone with the 6.5g clear coated (MTB) version. Mine doesn't show any wear after 2-3 months of use.


I wasn't aware there was a MTB version!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.carbonworks.de/products/?lang=en


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

As a previous poster stated, Specialized Rib Cage are bullet proof, and if you want a side load cage, then the Specialized Zee is bullet proof as well. I have the carbon rib cage on my gravel grinder and the carbon Zee on my mtb. Never dropped a bottle from either.


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

TUNE Bottle Cage Wasserträger 2.0 including Bottle 9g Only


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Alias530 said:


> Arundel Mandible


Another vote for the Arundel Mandible. It's the best cage I've every used for MTBing.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, it was nice while it lasted. Even though my Carbon Works cage was the 6.5g version, it didn't last much longer than doccoraje's.

After seeing his pictures, I started inspecting mine more often. Today, I noticed these cracks. It was always tightened to the specified torque.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

And I was just about to order it!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> And I was just about to order it!


Yesterday, I emailed them with a picture of mine and they responded right away asking for my address to send me a replacement.


----------



## CarbonWorks (Apr 21, 2017)

*MTB Version of the Carbonworks bottlecage*

I read this thread a few month ago and immediately started to optimize the CarbonWorks bottlecage. The two remaining problems have been the strength of the arms and the elements with the holes for the screws. 
Now I am proud to present you a new heavier Version especially for mountainbikes.
The weight is about 8 grams, but is is lightweight AND reliable as required by this thread.
You find it our website carbonworks.de soon.

Thanks to all of you!

Simon Bühler


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Good to know that some manufacturers take this threads in consideration to improve their products :thumbsup:


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

You should sell these with carbon bolts . Ultimate weight reduction .


----------



## manamana (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a lightweight side loading bottle cage. Is there anything else other than the Specialized Zee cage (but about this weight)?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I have 2 of these.

Hot Side Cage Water Bottle Cage bicycle Water Bottle Holder 1Pcs 21.5g UD matt


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Took over a month to get here but these are 17g each and you get 2 for 17$. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...lgo_pvid=b70f9235-e5e4-4223-8531-5749e9863424

Also, I have Blackburn slick cages on my road bike, 23g each. They are VERY tight and hold bottles well, but they're also pretty flimsy and wobble around a lot. I can actually feel my bottles moving from side to side when I hit a bump. The carbon cages above are quite stiff.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's amazing that the recommendations for light bottle cages differ by as much as 600% in weight.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

phlegm said:


> It's amazing that the recommendations for light bottle cages differ by as much as 600% in weight.


It only shows that "light" has a different meaning for a lot of us weightweenies!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry, I thought 17g for a cage that doesn't break on the first ride was pretty decent. I guess if you want to get crazy with it, get some 3g Fabric cageless bottle studs. That's half as much as the lightest cage mentioned so far.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sizzler said:


> Sorry, I thought 17g for a cage that doesn't break on the first ride was pretty decent. I guess if you want to get crazy with it, get some 3g Fabric cageless bottle studs. That's half as much as the lightest cage mentioned so far.


Apologies Sizzler - poorly-worded on my part. I was just making a general comment about the big variance on recommendations here. I wasn't criticizing your suggestion, or any others.

I was merely commenting on the wide range of weights cited - I guess because bottle cages are usually so light to begin with. Still strange, as an analogy might be a 100g seatpost and 600g seatpost both being suggested as light.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

By the way, I already ordered a pair of those "heavy" 17 gr cages!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

doccoraje said:


> By the way, I already ordered a pair of those "heavy" 17 gr cages!
> :thumbsup:


Good choice. They work great!

Between my wife and I, we have four of those on various bikes. They have been great except for the one that I put on my Santa Cruz 5010. Pulling at it from the side due to limited clearance with the shock, caused one of them to crack. I took some five-minute epoxy and some fiberglass and basically made a Band-Aid that I wrapped around the crack. It has been holding up great since then. Other than that all for cages have been excellent and I've never dropped the bottle even on super rocky terrain.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BXCc said:


> Good choice. They work great!
> 
> Between my wife and I, we have four of those on various bikes. They have been great except for the one that I put on my Santa Cruz 5010. Pulling at it from the side due to limited clearance with the shock, caused one of them to crack. I took some five-minute epoxy and some fiberglass and basically made a Band-Aid that I wrapped around the crack. It has been holding up great since then. Other than that all for cages have been excellent and I've never dropped the bottle even on super rocky terrain.


Just to summarize, the OP's original request was "light but reliable". Your experience isn't exactly reinforcing the latter.

Probably amounts to the old adage: "cheap, light, reliable - pick 2".


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Just to summarize, the OP's original request was "light but reliable". Your experience isn't exactly reinforcing the latter.
> 
> Probably amounts to the old adage: "cheap, light, reliable - pick 2".


The op also mentioned price. I think this is one product where all 3 are obtainable, my cheap plastic Lezynes have been pretty stellar for over 2 years now. What qualifies as inexpensive is subjective but there seems to be a fair amount of good choices in the sub $30 and 30g category.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Just to summarize, the OP's original request was "light but reliable". Your experience isn't exactly reinforcing the latter.
> 
> Probably amounts to the old adage: "cheap, light, reliable - pick 2".


Yup. That's why I recommended the side load one originally. But to be honest, it was partially user error. They have been great when there is proper clearance. I have 2 on my SS, one on my 29+ HT, and one on my wife's roadbike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BXCc said:


> Yup. That's why I recommended the side load one originally. But to be honest, it was partially user error. They have been great when there is proper clearance. I have 2 on my SS, one on my 29+ HT, and one on my wife's roadbike.


I'd agree that if they're cheap enough, we probably don't care if the odd one breaks. I took the same approach when I gambled on a carbon saddle from eBay. 

I still shiver at doccoraje's post from last year (page 1) where his 65 EUR carbonworks cage broke - that hurts.

Side cages can help, but they bring another element of "reliability" into the mix, in that some models just don't hang onto bottles as well.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> The op also mentioned price. I think this is one product where all 3 are obtainable, my cheap plastic Lezynes have been pretty stellar for over 2 years now. What qualifies as inexpensive is subjective but there seems to be a fair amount of good choices in the sub $30 and 30g category.


Fair point.

I've been pleased with a pair of side-loading S-Works Carbon Zee cages, but only because they came with my bike. To buy them at $60 each is ridiculous even by my standards. And they are a "portly" 25g. 

Bulletproof though - I just don't think about them.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

The new Carbonworks MTB version at 8 grams should be good . Might order one as I still have the first version (unused) . At 60 euros not cheap but they are the lightest . I still have the Tune cage at 4.5grams and that thing just flops around .


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Now if you could find a 28 ounce water bottle that weighs 50 grams full of water!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> Now if you could find a 28 ounce water bottle that weighs 50 grams full of water!


I get what you're saying . It is true that a fully filled water bottle will negate the weight of the cage but if you ride without the bottle then a light cage makes the difference . Also light cages like the Carbonworks look badass .


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Seb K said:


> I get what you're saying . It is true that a fully filled water bottle will negate the weight of the cage but if you ride without the bottle then a light cage makes the difference . Also light cages like the Carbonworks look badass .


No, I agree.

My comment was a bit tongue in cheek. I understand that many people don't like backpacks and prefer to carry a water bottle. That makes perfect sense and I'm not arguing for backpacks over bottle cages. But it seems odd that people would put almost 2 pounds of water on a "weight weenie" bike...ever. It doesn't just negate the weight of the cage, it negates the weight of every single expensive component put on the bike to lower its weight. In my view, weight on a bike has a much more detrimental affect on bike performance ("flickability" for example - isn't that the whole point of reducing bike weight, Vs body weight?) than weight on your back.

But, as a reformed WW myself, I do understand the attraction of shaving that gram and I can appreciate the lengths to which people will go to do so. It almost becomes a hobby in itself.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Pre-hydration is the key for me. I start the night before and hydrate as much as possible up until the ride.


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

So...is anyone using the Carbonworks 8g mtb cage?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

justaute said:


> So...is anyone using the Carbonworks 8g mtb cage?


I bought it but didn't use it . It feels much stronger than the road version and doesn't flex as much . The tubing is thicker with the sheath over it . The rest of the cage looks the same to me .


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks much, Seb. After seeing the photos on this thread, I guess I'm also concerned about the area around the bolt.

Really love how the cage looks.



Seb K said:


> I bought it but didn't use it . It feels much stronger than the road version and doesn't flex as much . The tubing is thicker with the sheath over it . The rest of the cage looks the same to me .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

justaute said:


> Thanks much, Seb. After seeing the photos on this thread, I guess I'm also concerned about the area around the bolt.
> 
> Really love how the cage looks.


This is mine after making a carbon back plate, carbon collar and using carbon bolts . It can now be mounted to the seatpost .


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Not nearly as light (42g claimed), but it looks to me like the 'Elite Custom Race' fiberglass cage sits a bit lower on the downtube than any other cage I've looked at (about 1.5cm lower), giving more clearance for the shock up top. It's got more screw holes than others. -if you're having trouble fitting a large bottle in your fs bike, or even a small bottle if you have a small fs frame. They're $13-ish on ebay. I've got a couple of races on mine, and no breakage or lost bottles yet, pretty easy to put the bottle back while racing too. 
Anyone know of lighter cages that mount low?


----------



## ron703 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have been using the Carbonworks 2.0 bottle cage on my mountainbike. Beautiful design. However, bottles fall out all the time, even the thicker ones like camelbak. I don't know why company claims it would be suitable for mountain biking, but if you ride some serious XC, you can forget that you will still have your bottle at the end of a ride. I put a rubber band around the “neck” of the cage to get a bit of a tighter grip. Helped a bit, but still would occasionally lose bottles on rough terrain. This week and after about 3 months they both broke on the same ride, 5 minutes after each other (that was weird!). First one just broke in half. Second one broke on the mounting hole. So that was 131 Euro’s down the drain. :-(


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

LifeLine Lightweight Carbon Water Bottle Cage | Chain Reaction Cycles

I've liked this one for the past half of the summer. 19g on my scale and it has a ribbed rubber piece where the lower bolt sits that really does a great job locking in the bottle. You really have to yank the bottle to get it out. I use the Camelbak Podium Big Chill 25oz and it holds it great.


----------

